# HELLA MK5 look headlights SMOKED not gray!!!



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2000)

Hello Everyone,
We managed to find a fairly easy way to turn the gray Hella G5 look into SMOKED which look 10 times better and will most likely appeal to more people.
Take a look at the pictures below and let me know your thoughts
































The price for these lights will be $600 CDN approx. $485 US
Cheers,


----------



## sleepygti28 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: HELLA MK5 look headlights SMOKED not gray!!! ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2000)

*Re: HELLA MK5 look headlights SMOKED not gray!!! (sleepygti28)*

bump


----------



## sleepygti28 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: HELLA MK5 look headlights SMOKED not gray!!! ([email protected])*

I'm really interested in these lights because the current projectors I see on the market are not to my liking.
So my question is... do these headlights have the E-Code beam pattern?


----------



## Proulus (Jan 21, 2005)

I did the same thing with my chrome ones since gray seemed kinda stupid to me... I also tinted the clear lense on the turn signal part since I don't like orange.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2000)

*Re: HELLA MK5 look headlights SMOKED not gray!!! (sleepygti28)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sleepygti28* »_I'm really interested in these lights because the current projectors I see on the market are not to my liking.
So my question is... do these headlights have the E-Code beam pattern?


Yes these are euro spec headlights which means they have the E-code beam pattern and have a glass lens.
Cheers,


----------



## Trevis (Mar 7, 2004)

Nice lights, but $500 bones for reflectors? What did you do to get them black and not gray? Anything like a joey mod?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2000)

*Re: (Trevis)*

Yes we took them apart carefully and used high heat resistant paint to make sure they wouldn't faid after long term use.
It is possible to do youself but time and paint costs money and for those people who can't do it themselves we offer it for them.
Cheers,


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

bump


----------



## ginster vr6 (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

These look nice. Would you paint other lights too?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2000)

*Re: (ginster vr6)*

Depends which ones?


----------



## ginster vr6 (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Depends which ones?
 OEM HIDs?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2000)

*Re: (ginster vr6)*

Bosch glue is almost impossible to take apart so I have to pass, sorry


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2000)

*Re: HELLA MK5 look headlights SMOKED not gray!!! ([email protected])*

still available


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

Someone pick these up


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

bump


----------



## Big Bad Wolf (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

levelers?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2000)

*Re: (Big Bad Wolf)*

what about levelers?
If you want them we can install the motors and hook them up for you.
Anything you want we can do!!!
Danke,


----------



## Big Bad Wolf (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i have levelers in my valeo e-codes,,,will the motors work in these lights?


----------



## Kendall (Nov 18, 2005)

*Re: (Big Bad Wolf)*

pm [email protected] and he can answer all of your questions about the lights and levelers.
bump for the lights


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

december bump


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

2 days after Christmas bump


----------



## Looking4ajetta (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Those lights almost make me want to buy a GTI.


----------



## Boosted_Bunny (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: (ginster vr6)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2000)

*Re: (R32DubGirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R32DubGirl* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

